# Heimkino



## John_Shaft (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo, alle zusammen! 
Ich habe eine Frage, die nicht direkt die Hardware betrifft. Hat einer der Forumsteilnehmer jemals ein Heimkino für sich selbst gemacht? Oder hatte jemand schon mal "Smart Home"-System installiert? 

Die Idee habe ich schon länger, leider mangelt es mir an Fachwissen um es Umzusetzen. Kann jemand was berichten oder ein paar Tipps geben? Wäre für jeden einzelnen Ratschlag sehr dankbar.

Grüße!


----------



## HisN (31. Juli 2020)

Hat nicht jeder, der sich vor seine Glotze oder Leinwand setzt ein "Heimkino"?
Worauf genau möchtest Du hinaus?


----------



## LastManStanding (31. Juli 2020)

Ja "Heimkino" ist zu Umfangreich. Macht in den raum geworfen z.B ein Beamer und 7,2 Sound schon Heimkino oder was genau meinst Du. Was ist dein Rahmen, wo möchtest du Gedanklich hin.


----------



## TomatenKenny (31. Juli 2020)

Kannst ja mal bei Youtube nach Grobi.TV schauen. die sind da Experten was Heimkino angeht zumindest, was das hochpreisige Zeug angeht, falls man das will.  GROBI.TV - YouTube


----------



## Lord_Tyranus666 (3. August 2020)

Ja, müsstest schon genauer schreiben was du mit einem Heimkino meinst...


Leinwand, Beamer, Lautsprecher (Einbaulautsprecher, unsichtbare Lautsprecher, Multiroom, Wandlautsprecher, Deckenlautsprecher usw.) und eine Couch und schon hast du ein Heimkino, ach ja Popcorn und Cola nicht vergessen). 

Je nach Budget, kann man viel in Richtung Heimkino machen. Möchtest du das Kinoerlebnis in das Wohnzimmer bringen oder ein Heimkinoraum einrichten? Es gibt natürlich weitere Dinge wie Lichtverhältnisse und Raumgröße zu beachten, denke aber nicht, dass du sowas großes vor hast.
Wie auch immer, würde dir raten, sich von Experten beraten zu lassen, soweit ich weiß, gibt es bei Lautsprecher, Multiroom, Audio & Video Systeme - KoAn-Akustik.de Hilfe für Planung und Installation. Einfach beraten lassen und nicht wild drauf los kaufen.

Berichte dann mal, was aus deinem Heimkino-Traum geworden ist).


----------



## TomatenKenny (5. August 2020)

hach wie ich es liebe, wenn keine Antwort mehr vom TE kommt...


----------



## HisN (5. August 2020)

Der muss sich scheinbar länger darüber Gedanken machen, was er eigentlich von uns möchte^^


----------

